# Rossignol S7 Vs K2 Pon2oon



## JohnMuirJr. (Nov 28, 2010)

Obviously they are completely different skis, but all I am asking is how they compare up in various conditions, (Moguls, skiied out, crud, hardpack, etc.) I've heard that the 2012 Pon2oon is comparable to the Rossignol S7, does anyone know if that is true?


----------



## spookylynx (Nov 2, 2006)

S7 is alot stiffer and heavier. I F'n love my pontoons, even on groomers and in the bumps. I even have Dukes on them and use them to tour on sometimes.


----------



## Eskido (Jul 18, 2008)

Not sure if you want an opinion from someone who hasn't skied either or, but i do consider myself quite the gearhead (not any kind of expert just really love and get into gear). My take on the two is your first observation, completely different sticks. I love the changes to the Pon2oon, definitely gonna be able to handle more conditions better and the deep just as good as the previous but, its a powder ski plain and simple. Being in Pagosa it really might work for you, my issue would be when its hard and blown over at the Creek its really really hard and blown over, and I personally would want nothing to do with the Pon2oon on those conditions. You could make it work, it just wouldn't be any fun. The S7 however, is much much more of variable condition ski and it makes most conditions a non issue in an almost super hero kind of way. Still not going to be excellent on those super knarley frozen days but I would bet you could still have fun.


----------



## Canada (Oct 24, 2006)

*Demo them*

I like the s-7 much more than the pontoon. I find them more stable. Some people like the pontoons claiming they are more lively. I find them squirley.

This is why I say go with the Demo. It isn't a weight thing, because my dream ski is a DPS that is lighter than the pontoons.

Man am I looking forward to this season!!


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

I got my bro to demo the s-7 on a 10 inch day at copper this spring. I took a run on them and liked them, but found that big tip to be "hookier" than the BLuehoue Maestros I have. I really like the Maesro, and you cant beat the price (+- $400 shipped to your door). you will not find a demo however.


----------

